# Bersa thunder 22lr review



## saku39

After having a bersa 380 and not liking the price of 380 ammo, i decided to get a Bersa 22lr as a plinker/gun 

Put a couple hundred rounds thru it, very fun gun and its all metal, (steel slide aluminum frame) 10+1

After owning the lowly Sig mosquito and P22 (both pot metal slides, the sig was trash, the p22 worked fine but i cant keep a gun made of pot metal (zinc) same with the ISSC

The Bersa is a Very good gun if you need something reliable with light recoil and cheap too shoot, most of the other 22lr semis are either target style ruger/buckmark (great guns but not ccw-able)or pot metal abominations, this little one is small enough to carry 

Weight is about 20oz loaded, so its carryable extra mags are very hard to get though, price is $269-299 depending on dealer, no one local has them but the dealer in marianna always stocks them

Itll pay for itself in ammo saved from shooting centerfire, alot of people are only familiar with the 380. version, so hard to get practice when you are dropping $18-20 a box 

http://www.armurerie-douillet.com/c...oto_900/bersa-thunder-bronze-cal-22lr_878.jpg


----------



## Capt Ron

saku39 said:


> After having a bersa 380 and not liking the price of 380 ammo, i decided to get a Bersa 22lr as a plinker/gun
> 
> Put a couple hundred rounds thru it, very fun gun and its all metal, (steel slide aluminum frame) 10+1
> 
> After owning the lowly Sig mosquito and P22 (both pot metal slides, the sig was trash, the p22 worked fine but i cant keep a gun made of pot metal (zinc) same with the ISSC
> 
> The Bersa is a Very good gun if you need something reliable with light recoil and cheap too shoot, most of the other 22lr semis are either target style ruger/buckmark (great guns but not ccw-able)or pot metal abominations, this little one is small enough to carry
> 
> Weight is about 20oz loaded, so its carryable extra mags are very hard to get though, price is $269-299 depending on dealer, no one local has them but the dealer in marianna always stocks them
> 
> Itll pay for itself in ammo saved from shooting centerfire, alot of people are only familiar with the 380. version, so hard to get practice when you are dropping $18-20 a box
> 
> http://www.armurerie-douillet.com/c...oto_900/bersa-thunder-bronze-cal-22lr_878.jpg


Bring that baby by my range! Let's get a threaded barrel for it and pop my can on it.
What brand ammo were you using? How she shoot with stingers. (Stingers are the only brand I would carry if I had to carry a .22 for a ccw. And..i'd still only use a revolver if I were limited to a .22!


----------



## saku39

Ive put some golden bullet and winchester 333 cheap stuff through it

I need to try those stingers/mini mags, It needs a good break in, just let me know when your free


----------



## Baitcaster

here's another round you might be interested in.

60 grain .22 LR

btw, have you checked with Ammo to go for .380's ?


----------

